# Clyde Pilot Boat Gantock



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

Does anybody have pictures of the old Clyde Pilot boat called the Gantock if I remember right she was an old Naval Pinnace,also can anybody tell me what happened to her after she was retired from Pilotage Duties


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

If you contact S.MOODIE , you can ask Sandy to post you a photo of the model
he made of her. A lovely job.
Maybe he also has photos of the full size thing.

JC


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Vernal said:


> Does anybody have pictures of the old Clyde Pilot boat called the Gantock if I remember right she was an old Naval Pinnace,also can anybody tell me what happened to her after she was retired from Pilotage Duties


Theres a good photo of her on following

http://www.river-clyde.org.uk/clyde_around.html


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Vernal,
Gantock - ok! My own personal favourite was ****brae*. I can't find a photograph of her yet but there are many model kits available. 
http://www.abcmodelsport.net/p346616/Caldercraft-***brae.html?image_id=111141


----------



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

gdynia said:


> Theres a good photo of her on following
> 
> http://www.river-clyde.org.uk/clyde_around.html


This is the new one the old one dates back to around 1965 and earlier,and was designated as the No2 ship No1 being the ***brae and fine little unit


----------



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

*Pilot boat Gantock*

I'm very surprised that nobody remembers the old Pilot Boats at Gourock,some of you remember the the big one called the ***brae (No1)
the other one was the Gantock (No2) and the third one was the Kempock (No3) all were well maintained and well kept and were always gleaming from stem to stern I had the pleasure of working on the engines of them,while serving my apprenticship with the Clyde Port Authority and would really like to know of their fate whither it be good or bad


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Threads merged*

Veral,
I certainly remember all three Pilot Boats which you mention. As previously stated, ***brae was my favourite. No3 Kempock, was more akin to a submarine, dark blue hull and lovely rounded varnished accommodation but, because of her low freeboard, she was always awash in heavy weather.
Gantock, No2 was indeed a bonnie we boat as well, I have no idea what happened to her once she was disposed of by CPA but I'm on the case. I'll see what I can find out.
Come on all you past and present Clydesiders, lets try and help Vernal out. (Thumb) 

*Threads merged for sake of continuity.*


----------



## sandykelly (May 7, 2007)

I saw the question of the Gantock in the forum and joined to respond. The old Gantock was taken out of service in the early sixties after being sold to my father. She was converted to a yacht, with minimal changes, but her hull was so rotten that she had to be totally replated. She was renamed Clytus and sold on when I was at sea, so never knew who bought her.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Thanks and welcome*

Sandy,

Thank you for the information on Gantock and a warm welcome to SN from the Isle of Anglesey. (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Sandykelly and welcome from a member in the south of England. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

I posted a picture of her,http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/40428/si/Clytus .I'll put up one of her taken on 6/5/07.From 1970 to 1987 she was the Shapinsay ferry running between Shapinsay and Kirkwall.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Tommy Kirkpatrick said:


> I posted a picture of her,http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/40428/si/Clytus .I'll put up one of her taken on 6/5/07.From 1970 to 1987 she was the Shapinsay ferry running between Shapinsay and Kirkwall.


Bloody hell Tommy, if that's the same Pilot Cutter Gantock, she's not a patch on her former self! [=P] 

Thanks for the update though! (Thumb)


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

She hasn't done much for awhile but I saw her in the shed getting some attention at the weekend,took a photo which is posted http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/62480/cat/516 .It was a bit wet at the time but I'll try and get photos of her when shes back afloat.


----------



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the help Guys,the old girl sure has changed from her original design and I can imagine how bad the hull was I remeber when I worked for the Clyde Port Authority they had to replace part of the hull then and if I remeber right they had to remove about 10 tons of Ballast(Pig Iron) when she was on the slip and when My Journeyman and myself went to do the alignment on the prop shaft the hull had twisted enough that we had a hell of a time doing the line up after that they put the ballast back in bit the prop shaft bearing still run hot for a while,I have attach a link so that you can see the original design (Thanks to the Clydesite web Base)
www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=14235
Cheers 
Norm


----------

